# can a 26 inch 1:9 twist barrel 223 handle.....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

69-77 grain bullets, I know sometimes a longer barrel will help stabilize but just wanted some expert onions....


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Bullet Weight: The Ideal Rate of Twist

Bullet Weight Twist
55-Grain 1:9
62-Grain 1:8 or 1:7
77-Grain 1:7 or 1:8
80-Grain 1:7


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would say yes, 69 is the top end of 9 in standard length. You shouldn't have any problem with those, anything above that will be a crap shoot until you shoot them. I've got a customer who shoots the 69 SMK's out of a 20" and they are lights out. I believe he's ran it to 500 without issue. I'm betting 75gr will be your top end, let's see the rifle.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I am looking at a Remington 700 XCR long range in 223 lol the long range part is kinda funny, but they are accurate for what they are.... I am supposed to look at it after Christmas. A frat brother has it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I wasn't all packed I'd send you a few of each to try out


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Took it out shot at 100 yards with some reloads of Dad's I found...... Need to dissect them to figure out what I have, I am assuming powder is varget but we'll see...

5rd group









25 round group


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Check the back of the target to see if you have round holes and the bullets are not key holing. If the bullets are heavy ones.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Haven't tried the heavier loads with it yet... I found some of dad's older loads and tried them out... I need to dissect them to get the recipe lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful doing that, be sure to double check the charge weight against a reliable source. Several powders look like Varget.


----------

